# Wiggle video



## XRHYSX (12 Mar 2014)

me and my 7yr old help out with the signing on at a wiggle event last year, just found the video on the tube, close up of ma' boy and my hand at 49 seconds  

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7arxXC42tA&feature=share&list=UUXua-niSRTKH3KgtFRKR7OQ&index=5


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2014)

Cool hat!


----------

